# More pics of Oswego County



## Chaser13114 (Jan 8, 2004)

e'll heres some new pics of some of my accounts. Weve been digging out for a week now and almost done. I think the snowfall total for last week was somwhere between 6-8 feet in three days.


----------



## Chaser13114 (Jan 8, 2004)

*another look*

I do this complex weve had a loader in here for three days.

Yes those are roof tops on each side of the road peaking above the snowbanks.


----------



## Chaser13114 (Jan 8, 2004)

Another angle of these houses


----------



## Chaser13114 (Jan 8, 2004)

*roof*

When a shovel just won't do it. Yup thats me!


----------



## Chaser13114 (Jan 8, 2004)

Yes that was a 13 hp JD walk behind snow blower.


----------



## Blizzard15 (Jan 14, 2004)

Wow, i cant even think of getting that much snow!:redbounce 
You must have made some $$$ digging people out.payup


----------



## mdb landscaping (Sep 29, 2000)

those pics are insane....keep em coming.


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

And i consider getting a foot of snow alot. That pile in front of the house reminds me of that jeep commercial, where the guy shovels his whole yard into the drive just to drive over it. Keep the pics coming. 
Im glad to see in the pic with you on the roof that you are tied in with someone on the other end. About five people a year are hurt around here when they snowblow there roof and go off the edge.


----------



## Robhollar (Dec 27, 2003)

Chaser: Quit bogarting all of the snow already, didnt your parents teach you to share???? Well at least somebodys getting payup


----------



## clueless (Aug 5, 2003)

keep it all up there,the water level in the lake will be up this year,wont be taking props off the boats!! yeehaw!the only po'd people are the steelie fisherman now.too much snow,cant fish in it,but oh well,means more fish spawned and more fish in the lake!

now onto something diffrent.seen snow like that many years ago,drifts 10 ft high,these youngsters havent seen snow like that yet!


----------



## streetsurfin' (Jan 22, 2004)

Those pictures remind me of Chicago in 79-80. Of course it didn't all come in just a few days.


----------



## snowmike (Dec 12, 2003)

Wow, thats crazy. I don't think anyone has had to clear their roofs here since the blizzard of '79 . lol Just wait till all that snow melts, you may need a boat.


----------



## Chaser13114 (Jan 8, 2004)

I already posted this in a different thread but I think it illistrates best what we had a week ago. This photo was taken in the middle of a parking lot we do that was bare to blacktop three days earlier.


----------



## Chaser13114 (Jan 8, 2004)

we used this to clear it out. Sorry for the repeats if you all ready seen them.


----------



## kipcom (Feb 3, 2001)

John Allen...eat your heart out.... Chaser has got what we all need.... A Sh*t load of snow to calm us down


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

its nice up there i should move up there the snow never shuts off


----------



## Chaser13114 (Jan 8, 2004)

heres a couple other views


----------



## Chaser13114 (Jan 8, 2004)

anyone fpr a movie?


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

One thing best describes those photo's "unbelievable", keep em' coming buddy !!


----------



## Chaser13114 (Jan 8, 2004)

a week after. things are slowing down


----------



## Chaser13114 (Jan 8, 2004)

Part of the team at rest atlast


----------



## Chaser13114 (Jan 8, 2004)

more snow on the way look at this sky


----------



## Chaser13114 (Jan 8, 2004)

This is the building that I store sand and salt in. It came down five days ago. You can see one of my sander bodies inside. We shoveled snow off this for three days trying to prevent the inevitable. Parts of it had over 6 feet when we were shoveling. About 10 buildings came down the day ours did accross a narrow band of Oswego County that got pounded the worst in the Jan 29 storm.


----------



## Chaser13114 (Jan 8, 2004)

Ok Last pic. I'm sure you guys have heard enough from me on this thread. Thanks for your intrest.


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

Great pics! we got about 2 inches left on the groung here


----------



## nachoschevs (Oct 12, 2003)

Chaser13114, 
Those are some unreal pics you have put up. I couldnt even imagine having that much snow at one time. The picture with the front of the tractor is nuts. Never thought the front blade for it was so big. 
Nacho


----------



## MGardner (Nov 27, 2001)

Fulton New York 1-31-04 . Just got these in my mail box so ....


----------



## MGardner (Nov 27, 2001)

And this is one with a blower working...


----------



## BigZ1001 (Feb 18, 2003)

Isn't there supposed to be a shot of an excavator digging somewhere in there?


----------



## MGardner (Nov 27, 2001)

Notice that blower isn`t discharging from the long shute ? The excavator must have moved out the initial drift while the blower is taking care of what blew back in.


----------



## grotecguy (Feb 8, 2004)

Those pics are from Nova Scotia if I remember correctly. There is another pic of an excavator on top of the drift breaking it up for the blower. They were trying to clear out a pretty main road that had been drifted shut for quite a while.

I'll see if I can find a link to the story, it was from a government website from Nova Scotia.

Mark K


----------



## Robhollar (Dec 27, 2003)

Whats the matter chaser, you had enough? I see your unloading some equip on ebay. Is this your limit??????


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

what's he selling ??


----------



## Robhollar (Dec 27, 2003)

The pusher on the front of the JD- if the price was rite he said hed sell the JD too..Rob


----------



## Chaser13114 (Jan 8, 2004)

I've been busy but not giving up yet. Although some of my help is giving me an ulcer. 

The pusher on the 4955 is too big for the jobs I have. I have a hard time manuvering around stuff. The 12' on the payloader is too small. If I get ride of the 20' pusher I will buy a 16' that will fit my needs better. As for the tractor, everythings forsale, if I could get a decent buck for it I would upgrade to something newer. I also have a chevy pick up for sale. I bought it this fall in Florida. First gas pu I've had in awhile. If I can sell it for what I have invested I'll be ordering a new Dodge Diesel. I'm running a 96 and 98 Dodge Diesel now and just can't kill'em. 

I just bought another snow blower(same as the one on the Deere) and mounted it today on a IH 3788 2+2. A little under 200 HP. I'll snap a pic and post it.

So the short answer, No I'm not getting out, infact Janury plowing sales alone topps my best total year ever. Feb isnt looking very good though.


----------



## sos (Jun 22, 2003)

I've seen those pictures somewhere else as well. There was one with an excavator and another closer one on the vehicle on the road.


----------



## Boast Enterpris (Oct 26, 2003)

Sounds like it has been one hell of a January. Great looking pictures. Some of them are truely sick.


----------



## Bruce Purdy (Nov 5, 2003)

Those pics from Nova Scotia are actually from Newfoundland 2003 storm. Here is the web site ware I found them.
http://www.bmannconsulting.com/node/view/876


----------



## Stark_Enterprises (Mar 6, 2004)

InSane !!!!!!!!!!!!! Its a Fantasy World for Snow Plowers!!!!

Stark Enterprises in Wallingford,CT


----------



## sonjaab (Jul 29, 2001)

HEY ALL !!!!! Getting that itch to plow............

This is what we got last year ! Hopefully get slammed again
this year...........


----------



## Remsen1 (Jan 5, 2001)

Tug Hill New York... Many winters where if I were to fall off a roof while shoveling it, I would to fall UP not down. Not fun shoveling a roof when you have to shovel UP.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

I don't want that much snow, none of us will be able to move it here except a few of the farmers with the big tractors....


----------



## Stark_Enterprises (Mar 6, 2004)

OOOOO MOMA here in CT it would take 5 winters worth of snow to equal what you got in that storm .. More pics Please


----------

